# Remove front Emblem



## specV02 (Jul 15, 2002)

i did a search and found no other posts so fig. I would ask I know that I have seen a few spec V's or atleast SE-R's without the huge front emblem, what is the fastest easiest way to remove it and still be able to put it back on later if I feel like it....thanx for the input..


----------



## mcampo (Jul 10, 2002)

Its easy to remove....but i dont think you can save it to be used again....
Unless you can figure out how to heat up the plastic tabs and straightening them out without damaging anything else.....
If you can get your hands behind the grill....just cut the plastic tabs....the easiest and safest would be to use a dremel and grind the tabs off...
I took my grill off and did it....a bit easier to work on.
There are two plastic tabs/pins that release part of the bumper...then just take the six or so tabs off the grill and pull the grill out. You can do all that with a flat head screw driver....
But like i said....you wont get the emblem back on....not with the tabs now removed anyways.....you could always try using the same sticky pads the other emblems use to put it back in place.....
Good luck.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

not sure there is anyway to save the emblem. for me i was unable to break the tabs enough to pull it out (which seems to be a reoccuring issue on the first 02 se-r's) so i had to use a sodering iron to melt the plastic tabs.

Looks damn good, did it the week i got my car, and glad i did.


----------



## specV02 (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanx all for the info I hadn't planned on reusing the emblem until possibly I decided to get rid of the car, I had a 00 civic ex and the emblems came off and went one really easy so I figured I would ask..I had seen the plastic tabs behind the grill I just was not sure it was as easy to remove as it looked....


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

two words

superglue


----------

